# DIP'N CAR CLUB ANNUAL PICNIC OCT 26



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SEE U THERE;;BIG AL SAID IT;;; ANY QUESTIONS 714-6049092 BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CENTENNIAL; PARK SANTA ANA OCT







26


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SO WHO'S COMMING???????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 4 2008, 10:04 AM~11516455
> *SO  WHO'S  COMMING???????????
> *


TEAM ALLSTARS WILL COME IF THE CADDI AND THE ELCO WILL BE THERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

elco will be ther 4 sho


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

that was then this is now


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

free food


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ELCO WILL BE THERE WORKING FOR THOSE THAT WANT SOME


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11626553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will they be there? :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: :nosad:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

can of rude!!!! to post this flyer in every topic :uh:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2008, 12:28 PM~11626553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 17 2008, 01:28 PM~11626553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2! WILL THEY B THERE?! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 17 2008, 06:52 PM~11629864
> *:uh:  :nosad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

how will I ever get home now ? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT OC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea its going down


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

THE VERT IS GOING BIG AL! SO MAKE SURE YOU SAVE A SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

2TT 4 Big Al Last Year Was Active...... :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 15 2008, 07:48 PM~11875251
> *THE VERT IS GOING BIG AL! SO MAKE SURE YOU SAVE A SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


is this a challenge :dunno:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 19 2008, 06:32 PM~11912203
> *is this a challenge :dunno:
> *


NAH! IT'S SO I CAN GET MY DRINK ON WITH MY FOLLOW RYDERS!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

if u guys drink hide uir drinks;;;okkkkkkkkk


----------



## MR SANTA ANA (Jun 2, 2006)

5 more days!!!!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Lets see how many ridaz come threw.............last year a large amount of people came out and it was no prob's :0 Big Al said they made it harder 4 him 2 get the permit this year but he got it....we got 2 come out and support these santa ana functions and let the popo see how lo lo's unite all race's and give them that good perception so we can have more legit events.....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 22 2008, 08:46 AM~11938328
> *Lets see how many ridaz come threw.............last year a large amount of people came out and it was no prob's    :0  Big Al said they made it harder 4 him 2 get the permit this year but he got it....we got 2 come out and support these santa ana functions and let the popo see how lo lo's unite all race's and give them that good perception so we can have more legit events.....
> *


  thats what im talking about we all must come together :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

come big joe ;;u ready for the raffel''''big joe at bristol sound sponcereing the raffel right big joe;;;u got the raffer covered right;;;right


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 22 2008, 06:46 AM~11938328
> *Lets see how many ridaz come threw.............last year a large amount of people came out and it was no prob's    :0  Big Al said they made it harder 4 him 2 get the permit this year but he got it....we got 2 come out and support these santa ana functions and let the popo see how lo lo's unite all race's and give them that good perception so we can have more legit events.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 15 2008, 07:48 PM~11875251
> *THE VERT IS GOING BIG AL! SO MAKE SURE YOU SAVE A SPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DONT FORGET TO PUT YOUR 714 PLAQUE ON. uffin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

SEE YOU THERE AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok joe;;we will be there doing the thang


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 20 2008, 04:50 PM~11921023
> *NAH! IT'S SO I CAN GET MY DRINK ON WITH MY FOLLOW RYDERS!
> *


C U DER PRIMO


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Oct 25 2008, 11:22 PM~11973994
> *C U DER PRIMO
> *


 :biggrin: What up loc....C all ya homies 2morrow


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 26 2008, 12:09 AM~11974255
> *:biggrin:  What up loc....C all ya homies 2morrow
> *


 :thumbsup: WESS UP WIT THA DUECE U GONA CUT IT OR LEAVE IT OG . ITS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1961rag_@Oct 26 2008, 12:51 AM~11974437
> *:thumbsup: WESS UP WIT THA DUECE U GONA CUT IT OR LEAVE IT OG . ITS LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks loc, Still work'n on it, gonna leave is stoc I got a cut monte......


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Hop starts at 2


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

how was it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY , I JUST WASN'T TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THOSE THAT CAME OUT TO THE PICNIC, IT WENT WELL.;;I APPRECIATE EVERYBODY JUST HAVEING A GOOD TIME DOING THERE THING WITH OUT TROUBLE''THANKS;;NOW GET READY FOR THE SHOW;;;WORK ON A DATE;;;;;HOPE U LIKE THE HOP;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;THANKS TO KOOL AID THE HOP WAS GREAT;;;LETS GIVE KOOL AID A THUMBS UP;;; PICTURES COMMING SOON;;;


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

WERD WISH I COULD OF MADE IT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 07:55 PM~11979809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one BigMike!


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2008, 07:28 PM~11980190
> *Nice one BigMike!
> *


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

oops :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Oct 26 2008, 07:49 PM~11980381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up lowrr, it was cool meeting you bro...lets see them pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 09:01 PM~11980472
> *wat up lowrr, it was cool meeting you bro...lets see them pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



same here dog


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE BIG AL SAID IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Oct 26 2008, 08:01 PM~11979126
> *how was it
> *


It was a good day.....a lot more L.A. Car's came then last year.....and a lot of the 714 homies was out 
there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

BIG MIKE you are definately one of the funkiest photographer I haves seen


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:36 PM~11980752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:.+Oct 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11980751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat up deesta  ..wasnt sure if i saw you out there homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

What up mike I was up there didn't c you neither....Seen jesse hop'n the red cutlass from a distant doe :0


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Oct 26 2008, 09:42 PM~11981253
> *What up mike I was up there didn't c you neither....Seen jesse hop'n the red cutlass from a distant doe :0
> *


cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DON'T HATE BIG BOI JUST BRING IT OUT OR HAVE U[[[[ RETIRED ]]]]


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Oct 26 2008, 08:00 PM~11980464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:  :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11981381
> *cool homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BIG MIKE GRACIAS AND GRACIAS JESSY (PRIMO)


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos Big Mike and Lowrr!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

any body got pictures or videos of the MAD HOPPER regal hitting back bumper


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 27 2008, 08:56 AM~11983172
> *DON'T HATE BIG BOI  JUST BRING IT OUT OR HAVE U[[[[ RETIRED ]]]]
> *


 NO HATING!!!!! I WOULDNT EVEN WASTE MY TIME HOPPING YOU CUZZ YOUR INCHES I DO COMING BACK DOWN!!!!!! REMEMBER IF YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE BIG AL SAID IT!!!! BUT CONGRATS ON YOUR PICNIC!!!!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 09:45 PM~11980838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

upupuppuppuupuppuppupupup


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up man;;u ok;;still working on the elco;; where is tuti??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

can u have tuti call me;;big boi;;;714 6049092;;;;;;;got just a few questions for him;;ain't no hate here;;u still repesenting reds?? dude


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

got moore pic little chuck


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO HATING!!!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11981381
> *cool homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY SIX BATT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

>


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 27 2008, 09:52 AM~11983568
> *NICE PIC BIG MIKE GRACIAS AND GRACIAS JESSY (PRIMO)
> *


THANKS TO YOU HOMIE! LIKE WE SAY (IT'S 4 DA KIDS & COMMUNITY)! :worship:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> great pick lowwr gracias for this one homie.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

that red cuttlas got served by the regal on air


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 09:13 PM~11980566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN THIS HOPPER IN PERSON BAD ASS


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

i see big mike din't get it on camera....the good thing is everybody saw it at the park....the name says it all.... MAD HOPPER........it'sl the same regal that won at the santa ana show


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 29 2008, 10:09 PM~12012163
> *that red cuttlas got served by the regal on air
> *


FUCK NO THAT SHIT BROKE DOWN THEN THEY BROUGHT A TRUCK TO FINISH PIECE OF SHIT AIR BAGS.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 02:26 PM~12017450
> *FUCK NO THAT SHIT BROKE DOWN THEN THEY BROUGHT A TRUCK TO FINISH PIECE OF SHIT AIR BAGS.
> *


 :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

........AND THATS WHAT EVERYBODY SEEN :0


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 29 2008, 10:09 PM~12012163
> *that red cuttlas got served by the regal on air
> *


Look at this fool, cerote look I like, he was not even there. :roflmao: Oh yea what car club is next that you are going to join :dunno: Ya you been like in 19 diffrent car clubs (HOODRAT CAR CLUB HOPPER). Go buy a PINK dress from factory 2 you :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 11:14 PM~12012582
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic big mike :biggrin: But look at the regal, looks like is got its rims from the bristol SWAP MALL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

haters recognize.....anyways you guys talking shit don't even have a fucken hopper and if you do bring it street or radical i will serve you...i do it with actions not words or typing here on layitlow...and you bristol st talking shit whats up lets do this bring it.... 1901bring it


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 02:26 PM~12017450
> *FUCK NO THAT SHIT BROKE DOWN THEN THEY BROUGHT A TRUCK TO FINISH PIECE OF SHIT AIR BAGS.
> *


you still got served on air, want more bring it


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 06:57 PM~12019902
> *haters recognize.....anyways you guys talking shit don't even have a fucken hopper and if you do bring it street or radical i will serve you...i do it with actions not words or typing here on layitlow...and you bristol st talking shit whats up lets do this bring it.... 1901bring it
> *


Shut your TRAP :tears: and put a engine in your blazer, tie down your tanks, and have all you cheereleader push the blazer back on the rentel tow truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH and keep standing in line for the next car club you are going to join. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 06:59 PM~12019928
> *you still got served on air, want more bring it
> *


you fucking leprechan your homies shit broke down in the middle of hopping then he brings a piece of shit truck which my homies regal served him run juice or go home.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 07:18 PM~12020111
> *you fucking leprechan your homies shit broke down in the middle of hopping then he brings a piece of shit truck which my homies regal served him run juice or go home.
> *


tell me when you wan to do it i will go to your house right now if you want whats up ldet me know


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:20 PM~12020131
> *tell me when you wan to do it i will go to your house right now if you want whats up ldet me know
> *


Enano#2 Just dont pull down your pants ok! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 30 2008, 07:11 PM~12020045
> *Shut your TRAP :tears: and put a engine in your blazer, tie down your tanks, and have all you cheereleader push the blazer back on the rentel tow truck :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH and keep standing in line for the next car club you are going to join. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



idiot the truck has an engine havent you seen but whats up wanna hop with your car if you got one!!!!and don't worry about the tanks that air will serve your sorry azz and about car club i really don't care talk your shit!!! show your face with your car and lets hop i will serve you...im waiting lets call big fish to film this shit


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:26 PM~12020197
> *idiot the truck has an engine havent you seen but whats up wanna hop with your car if you got one!!!!and don't worry about the tanks that air will serve your sorry azz  and about car club i really don't care talk your shit!!! show your face with your car and lets hop i will serve you...im waiting lets call big fish to film this shit
> *


I have 1987 nissan sentra with four pumps :roflmao: Let's do it! By the way how dose it feel to get some of your own medicine :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 30 2008, 07:24 PM~12020173
> *Enano#2 Just dont pull down your pants ok! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your not saying anything about hopping ...all your doing is talk shit...about me pulling my pants down don't worry about it like the boxers say im kool-aid to the fullest and my creation MAD HOPPER ALL OVER YOU

like i said im not here to talk shit im here for hops and u aint saying anything about that!!!!


i notice alot of people from santa ana are nothing but fucken haters but not all of us im only here to represent


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 30 2008, 07:30 PM~12020240
> *I have 1987 nissan sentra with four pumps :roflmao: Let's do it! By the way how dose it feel to get some of your own medicine :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well that won't do shit so if i was u i wouldn't say shit, i don't get you....anyways your a waste of time all mouth no hopper


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:30 PM~12020244
> *your not saying anything about hopping ...all your doing is talk shit...about me pulling my pants down don't worry about it like the boxers say im kool-aid to the fullest and my creation MAD HOPPER ALL OVER YOU
> 
> like i said im not here to talk shit im here for hops and u aint saying anything about that!!!!
> ...


That all you do E eeee ee Enano talk shit! YOU START THIS SHIT TALKING OK, so now take it :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 07:32 PM~12020274
> *well that won't do shit so if i was u i wouldn't say shit, i don't get you....anyways your a waste of time all mouth no hopper
> *


Keep taking shit :biggrin: I'll keep following you!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

you see that throphy thats the sign of a champion


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 30 2008, 07:37 PM~12020329
> *Keep taking shit :biggrin: I'll keep following you!
> *


by the way prepare a car for the santa ana show on dec 7 beat me on the hopping pit you get every bodys respect not just mine


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

FUCK BAGS JRS HOPPER IS BETTER THAN ANY AIR BAG HOPPER OUT THERE AIR BAGS ARE FOR **** REAL MEN LOWRIDE WITH HYDROS FUCK ALL THOSE 20'S AND SHIT RIDING 13'S FOR LIFE


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 30 2008, 07:59 PM~12020684
> *FUCK BAGS JRS HOPPER IS BETTER THAN ANY AIR BAG HOPPER OUT THERE AIR BAGS ARE FOR **** REAL MEN LOWRIDE WITH HYDROS FUCK ALL THOSE 20'S AND SHIT RIDING 13'S FOR LIFE
> *


jr's hopper hits nice no thought about that!!! big props

but you pull up or shut up!!


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 08:11 PM~12020832
> *jr's hopper hits nice no thought about that!!! big props
> 
> but you pull up or shut up!!
> *


I WILL BIG DOGG WATCH FOR MY MONTE HOPPER IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 15 BATTERIES AND THREE PUMPS I NEVER LIKED BAGS I WILL NEVER CARE FOR THEM EITHER JUST WATCH WHEN I COME OUT IM JOINING JRS HOPPER


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 PM~12020917
> *I WILL BIG DOGG WATCH FOR MY MONTE HOPPER IM GOING TO BE RUNNING 15 BATTERIES AND THREE PUMPS I NEVER LIKED BAGS I WILL NEVER CARE FOR THEM EITHER JUST WATCH WHEN I COME OUT IM JOINING JRS HOPPER
> *


ok let me know up a head once your done so i can prepare myself , kool-aid bring the ruler ...big props to you 2 on your monte build... see you soon


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

IM THINKING OF RUNNING A PRO HOPPER G-FORCE PUMP HEAD LIKE THIS ONE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TouLbkjIwvI WHAT YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12020960
> *ok let me know up a head once your done so i can prepare myself , kool-aid bring the ruler ...big props to you 2 on your monte build... see you soon
> *


OK DOGG THANKS WELL I JUST LIKE HOPPING AND SHIT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER ONE G-FORCE PUMP HEAD #13 HEAD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeYxCLUFkzo


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THIS IS LIKE MY OLD MONTE CARLO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7drMNXVZB8


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVu2lLNJgZs NICE


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Oct 30 2008, 03:29 PM~12018021
> *:0
> *


why are you suprise?????????????????


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 06:57 PM~12019902
> *haters recognize.....anyways you guys talking shit don't even have a fucken hopper and if you do bring it street or radical i will serve you...i do it with actions not words or typing here on layitlow...and you bristol st talking shit whats up lets do this bring it.... 1901bring it
> *


dont fuck with this dude posey if they can fininsh what they start they bring anothother to finish lame ass fools take the shit home buy some pumps and if you can afford them let me know i will buy i will even trow some paint and those sorry ass cars you and your homies have especialy the ROSITA FRESITA BLAZER OF YOURS.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 30 2008, 06:52 PM~12019854
> *Nice pic big mike :biggrin: But look at the regal, looks like is got its rims from the bristol SWAP MALL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


any body have a picture of when this fool in the regal broke down after 2 licks and when they brougth the red piece of shit truck witch my homie took out in hes regal.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 30 2008, 06:57 PM~12019902
> *haters recognize.....anyways you guys talking shit don't even have a fucken hopper and if you do bring it street or radical i will serve you...i do it with actions not words or typing here on layitlow...and you bristol st talking shit whats up lets do this bring it.... 1901bring it
> *


funny thing is my shit is CANDY and only 6 batterys and i served your homie with hes piece of shit regal 2 big ass tanks in the trunk if homie bristol wants to borough my car to hop against you he can do any time im sure he can serve you to. :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12022807
> *funny thing is my shit is CANDY and only 6 batterys and i served your homie with hes piece of shit regal 2 big ass tanks in the trunk if homie bristol wants to borough my car to hop against you he can do any time im sure he can serve you to. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


like i said bring it sunday im on bristol all night

if not call me we will do this shit, at memorial park

jimmy (hi-end ) need a favor ....you guys got a ruler.....need judges 

lets do this shit like they say for the kids and comunity


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 10:51 PM~12022734
> *dont fuck with this dude posey if they can fininsh what they start they bring anothother to finish lame ass fools take the shit home buy some pumps and if you can afford them let me know i will buy i will even trow some paint and those sorry ass cars you and your homies have especialy the ROSITA FRESITA BLAZER OF YOURS.
> *


the rosita fresita will sure serve you!!!!

garantisado


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 31 2008, 08:12 AM~12024215
> *like i said bring it sunday im on bristol all night
> 
> if not call me we will do this shit, at memorial park
> ...


get some juice paint your shit then we talk.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 31 2008, 08:15 AM~12024232
> *the rosita fresita will sure serve you!!!!
> 
> garantisado
> *


im sure but my shit is a show car and has an engine in it.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12022807
> *funny thing is my shit is CANDY and only 6 batterys and i served your homie with hes piece of shit regal 2 big ass tanks in the trunk if homie bristol wants to borough my car to hop against you he can do any time im sure he can serve you to. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



candy wow ( ive had candy paint, hydros, chrome out supensions, exotic skin interior, lambos, butterflys, gost patterns, marbel, all that shit 

been there done that!!!

check this out i can customise your hood or trunk or doors or do some fiver glass in side your car, or even build you a nice hopper. 


I don't hate


but you see you some of us do, the regal did break but it also hit the bumper like 45 inches and you guys can't post that, 

until i said something about it!!!! how funny alot of camera guys no pics (hating)
your car is nice don't get me wrong!!!


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> im sure but my shit is a show car and has an engine in it,
> 
> like i said nice car
> 
> ...


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 31 2008, 08:31 AM~12024356
> *candy wow ( ive had candy paint, hydros, chrome out supensions, exotic skin interior, lambos, butterflys, gost patterns, marbel, all that shit
> 
> been there done that!!!
> ...


thanks i just migth call you to do some work on mine.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 31 2008, 08:44 AM~12024450
> *thanks i just migth call you to do some work on mine.
> *


no problem, like i said im not here to talk shit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;i see u letting them have it peter;;;so where u guys hopping sunday;;;is it hart park;;;bring it on;;;i will tell u who won


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up little chuck ;;got da 61 ready 4 sunday


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

any body want some


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

JR'S WHITE MALIBU http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WXriMmWrTI


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Oct 31 2008, 07:31 AM~12024356
> * how funny alot of camera guys no pics (hating)
> *


If it aint ridin' on 13s, I don't see it


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 09:06 AM~12024621
> *If it aint ridin' on 13s, I don't see it
> *


TRUE


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

13's it is ok 
i see


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2008, 08:01 AM~12024573
> *what up little chuck  ;;got da 61 ready 4 sunday
> *


The 61 stays ready :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

HYDRAULIC FOR LIFE PEOPLE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 31 2008, 08:17 AM~12024722
> *HYDRAULIC FOR LIFE PEOPLE
> *


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> why are you suprise???????
> quote
> how some people b thinkin they king of oc wen every1 else thinks they r 2 thas all


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> > why are you suprise???????
> > quote
> > how some people b thinkin they king of oc wen every1 else thinks they r 2 thas all
> 
> ...


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Oct 30 2008, 11:00 PM~12022807
> *funny thing is my shit is CANDY and only 6 batterys and i served your homie with hes piece of shit regal 2 big ass tanks in the trunk if homie BRISTOL wants to borough my car to hop against you he can do any time im sure he can serve you to. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Thanks homie for the offer! Just let chubbs hit it!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12028285
> *Thanks homie for the offer! Just let chubbs hit it!
> *


 :cheesy: SHUT THE F*@K UP BEFORE I HIT YOU WITH MY CRUCHES. :twak:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@Oct 31 2008, 04:16 PM~12028378
> *:cheesy: SHUT THE F*@K UP BEFORE I HIT YOU WITH MY CRUCHES. :twak:
> *


calmate :biggrin: what happened to the beer u were going to take?
:dunno:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Oct 31 2008, 04:18 PM~12028396
> *calmate :biggrin:  what happened to the beer u were going to take?
> :dunno:
> *


 :wave: I HAD A LOT, WHY DIDN'T YOU CRUISE BY? :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bristol St_@Oct 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12028285
> *Thanks homie for the offer! Just let chubbs hit it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: the chubbs can make anything hop hi


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> > im sure but my shit is a show car and has an engine in it,
> >
> > like i said nice car
> > this is another of my cars and its got it all enterior, paint, chrome, switches
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK TO THE PROGRAM AT HAND......... :biggrin:...........THANX TO BIG ALL AND HIS JENTE FOR A GREAT DAY N GRUB,AND SUM BADASS HOPPIN ACTION,IT ALMOST LOOKED LIKE WE WAS AT A TRUCHA TAPING WITH ALL THE COMOTION,BUT STILL OC N LA REPRESENTED :thumbsupEVENTHOU THIER WAS MOFO'S TRYING TO KILL IT WITH THE BURNOUTS :twak:EARLY IN DA MORNIN)HERES SUM PICS..








............. :thumbsup: .........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FUKIN BADASS 6FO
























AND STILL LOV THEM BADASS NOVAS....EL TEXANO...
































:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:I'LL TAKE THAT OVER ANY DUB OR DONK!!..........MO PICS......

























NOT BAD FOR A PONTIAC?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.....LOCAL CELEBRITY
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

..WELLLL..........








IF YOU WHERE THIER,YOU KNOW THE REST.............


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NOT PUTTIN DOWN BEHIND 8 BALLS RYDE,CAUSE IT WAS HOPPIN,GAS HOPPIN,N GOING AGAINST SUM BAGS TOO......
















TRIED TO GET THEM TO HOP AT THE SAME TIME......


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

cool pics Vic :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: graet pics hope we have more of those in santa ana


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 31 2008, 08:56 PM~12030136
> *NOT PUTTIN DOWN BEHIND 8 BALLS RYDE,CAUSE IT WAS HOPPIN,GAS HOPPIN,N GOING AGAINST SUM BAGS TOO......
> 
> 
> ...


hey vic not bad for only six batterys and single pump ha. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL NO,AND FOR BOUNCIN ALL DAY LONG TAMPOCO :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2008, 10:02 AM~12024585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 31 2008, 07:41 PM~12029622
> *:uh: YOU GONNA COMPARE THIS TO 8 BALL'S RYDE,NO CHINGUES,YOU MUST'VE BEEN PAINTING WHILE SUM ONE WAS COOKING CRYSTAL METH :uh:?U SERIOUSLY WANNA COMPARE YOUR CUTTY TO HIS........
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the chrome under carrage on your show car??!!!

i drove mine everywhere L A, San Diego, Riverside, San Bernadino even arizona

but any ways talk your shit thats what your good for all mouth no hopper!!


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 01:40 PM~12033818
> *wheres the chrome under carrage on your show car??!!!
> 
> i drove mine everywhere L A, San Diego, Riverside, San Bernadino even arizona
> ...


the same place as were your candy and ghost patterns are at oh and i drive my shit every where to even vegas buts thats mine i dont think yours will make it there and for the record i dint talk shit and i never said i was a hopper but for six batteryes and single pump i think i did good good luck i still want some work done on my car.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 01:40 PM~12033818
> *wheres the chrome under carrage on your show car??!!!
> 
> i drove mine everywhere L A, San Diego, Riverside, San Bernadino even arizona
> ...


oh and one more thing i can also afford to buy a euro front clip and tail lamps on mine.


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 1 2008, 02:32 PM~12034097
> *oh and one more thing i can also afford to buy a euro front clip and tail lamps on mine.
> *


i had that on mine 2 and not just on one i had it on three, i like to be different im a leader not a follower


let me show you real candy paint all around 









the regal that i just to have 10 years ago was 3 times better than your wannabe show car, and yes i bought it like that done so talk your shit!!!!! i don't give a fuck


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

oh and just so u know i don't just got one car i got CARS with an S

SO I GET TO CHOOSE WHAT I WANT TO DRIVE


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 04:10 PM~12034599
> *oh and just so u know i don't just got one car i got CARS with an S
> 
> SO I GET TO CHOOSE WHAT I WANT TO DRIVE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: oblusly you dont know me i know the feeling.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 04:07 PM~12034585
> *i had that on mine 2 and not just on one i had it on three, i like to be different im a leader not a follower
> let me show you real candy paint all around
> 
> ...


cool i want to be just like you when i grow up LOL first find out who i im then talk you want to talk shit of what you own well you will loose parnter belive me just ask someone that knows me. im old its all fun for me. if your a high roller like you claim then put some paint on the blazer and by the way i can replace the window you busted for free ofcourse. also i know some one that can paint your CARS WITH AN S sorry cause there are more than one i know.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 04:07 PM~12034585
> *i had that on mine 2 and not just on one i had it on three, i like to be different im a leader not a follower
> let me show you real candy paint all around
> 
> ...


i heard this shit got stolen que paso leprachaun.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 04:07 PM~12034585
> *i had that on mine 2 and not just on one i had it on three, i like to be different im a leader not a follower
> let me show you real candy paint all around
> 
> ...


10 years ago damm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats a long time ago i can remember what i own 10 years ago but its ok you are better than me you got hoppers i dont you got blazers and regals and used to belong like 20 car clubs


----------



## enano#1 (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Nov 1 2008, 07:35 PM~12035657
> *i heard this shit got stolen que paso leprachaun.
> *


haters

thats not the only that got stolen but i ain't trippin 

any ways who said i was i high roller, i ain't!!! but im happy with what i got even if its nothing

call me all the names you want i really don't care, 

just remember it ain't a show car if theres no CHROME!!!


and about the car club shit well if they all take me in, it must mean im doing something good with cars.

im done talking shit to you, your a waste of time, all MOUTH


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 10:52 PM~12036921
> *haters
> 
> thats not the only that got stolen but i ain't trippin
> ...


PEACE CARNAL


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

[quote=enano#1,Nov 1 2008, 10:52 PM~120369

just remember it ain't a show car if theres no CHROME!!! (You got big lots spary can paint!)
and about the car club shit well if they all take me in,(Then they kick you out,) you must be doing something good with cars.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by enano#1_@Nov 1 2008, 04:07 PM~12034585
> *i had that on mine 2 and not just on one i had it on three, i like to be different im a leader not a follower
> let me show you real candy paint all around
> 
> ...


Iz that car in the junk yard now!


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 31 2008, 10:47 PM~12030922
> *cool pics Vic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11981381
> *cool homie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

soup bone ;big $$$$$$$$


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u guys at traffic car show


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

you look pissed off al you need to calm down


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hey joe don't hate da player hate da game;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 14 2008, 06:43 PM~12159668
> *hey joe don't hate da player hate da game;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


 :uh: you need to take a chill and think of god , can i get a amen :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

BIG UPS BIG AL :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

EARN STILL WORKING ON THOSE PIECES BUT U WILL GET THEM THIS WEEK;;


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 18 2008, 07:48 PM~12195777
> *EARN STILL WORKING ON THOSE PIECES BUT U WILL GET THEM THIS WEEK;;
> *


its all to the good homie


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------

